# PTO Shaft not turning



## Doug N (9 mo ago)

I have an 08 Mahindra 4110 tractor the PTO shaft does not turn when engaged. I can try the PTO shaft by hand and it starts making a grinding / streaming noise. Any idea what it could be?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I would be leaning toward some gear damage in the rear main housing. With most tractors of that design those gears and shafts are accessed with the three point lift cover removed.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Fedup said:


> I would be leaning toward some gear damage in the rear main housing. With most tractors of that design those gears and shafts are accessed with the three point lift cover removed.



I was going to let someone else break the bad news to him on this.......


----------



## TractorErnie (Nov 9, 2020)

Could it be a bad pto switch or somehow it got unplugged, check the electricals out before diving into the gear box.
I used to own a 2008 4110 too, that's a nice tractor.


----------

